# Hello everyone, no computer time, sorry



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know that I have said this before when I was sick, however now I have been taking care of a very sick neighbor who has absolutely no one to help her so I was elected. Also hubby has been quite ill also. It doesn't pay to get old I'll tell you that much. But I hope that in the very near future it won't be like this and I will have more free time. So I am here for the moment and will be reading posts at least and post a funny thing with my chicks.


----------

